# Please pray for me.



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I've got some things that are weighing heavy upon my heart right now and I really need the Lord to guide me. I need some time alone with God to pour out my heart to Him. I would appreciate any prayers right now from you my brothers & sisters. I know God is faithful and he will answer. Thank you.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Will do my friend. This is just a test.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Done deal buddy. Best of luck.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Prayers just said.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent. 

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Ask, and ye shall receive


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up. God Bless


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

may you find peace.
God is good.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks everybody. It's amazing how God can bring peace and tranquility in any situation. I appreciate all of your prayers. May Jesus Christ bless you all.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent Keeper.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray that God will lead you, give you strength, direction, peace and comfort. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Praying for you.


----------



## LOST RIVER MAN (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------

